# ISO KFC copy cat recipe



## velochic (Mar 31, 2005)

Seems like I'm always asking for recipes and never handing them out.  Oh, well.   

I am dying for some KFC.

I've surfed the net looking for copy-cat recipes (one of which calls for potassium chloride, which at first I thought was a funny typo for salt (sodium chloride), but guess it isn't). Anyhoo... can anyone help this poor expat satisfy her taste for back home? I really need a TNT (see me tossing around those new acronyms I'm learning ) recipe.

TIA!


----------



## jennyema (Mar 31, 2005)

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1178&highlight=kentucky+fried+chicken


I worked there and have no doubt that MSG played a large role in the flavor...


----------



## velochic (Apr 1, 2005)

Oy, really??  MSG - I never even suspected.   Maybe I should rethink this.


----------



## AllenOK (Apr 1, 2005)

I read something years ago that stated the good Colonel's secret 11 herbs and spice were actually salt, pepper, and MSG.  The actual secret is the cooking process, which is a pressure fryer.  You can rig one at home using a pressure cooker, with some oil in the bottom.  Heat the oil to high heat, drop some breaded chicken in, seal it, and let it build to I think 15 PSI.  10 minutes and it's done.  Release the pressure, and carefully remove the chicken (the breading will be really soft at this point), and drain.  Once the breading has crisped up, serve.

FYI, I've never done this at home.  I use a regular deep-fryer and use the recipe I learned at the first country club I worked at.  My kids love it!


----------



## Cast Iron Chef (Apr 24, 2005)

*KFC & broasting*

The pressure cooking is called “Broasting” using a product from the Broaster Company in Wisconsin. They have a web site if you want more information.

A friend had the KFC coating analyzed in a laboratory and they found flour, salt, and pepper. No mention of MSG. You might try adding a little cayenne pepper to the flour mix if you are not an MSG fan. The cayenne will open the taste buds, which intensifies the flavor while not adding heat.


----------



## Cast Iron Chef (Apr 24, 2005)

Velochic I found a rather involved recipe claiming to imitate KFC here www.cooks.com/rec/story/158/. You might try it.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 24, 2005)

Another important ingredient is a good chicken soup base mixed into the seasoned flour.  I don't remember the ratios, but I came up with something very close using chicken soup base, a touch of cayenne, black pepper, and just a bit of sage.  And yes, I did use MSG as well.  Unfortuntately, I didn't hae the sense to write it down, much to my chagrine.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## SizzlininIN (Apr 24, 2005)

Velochic............check out Paula Dean on the www.foodnetwork.com website..........I think her Southern Fried Chicken is the closest I've come.  Don't let the amount of hot sauce scare ya because its just a small amount of heat once you eat it.  Hubby is not a huge fan of spicy but he really enjoyed this.  Oh....and I used Red Hot instead of Texas Pete due to availability.  Try it and let me know.  Shoot....one more thing.  I fried the chicken up in batches and when the 1st batch was done I put it on a cookie sheet with a baking rake so any oil could drain down and kept it in the oven on a low setting......this helped keep it crispy.


----------



## Hungry (Apr 25, 2005)

I GOOGLED "KFC recipes" and got 1,900 hits.  Mostly selling books with the recipe.  Howevee, here is one I found.

                                Genuine KFC secret recipe
2  cups flour
1/2 tsp salt
1/2 tsp thyme
1/2 tsp basil
1/2 tsp oregano
1  tbsp celery salt
1  tbsp black pepper
1  tbsp dry mustard
4  tbsp paprika
2  tsp garlic salt
1  tsp ground ginger
3  tbsp MSG (Accent)

Mix all ingredients well in a large bowl.

Dip chicken pieces in beaten eggs
Then turn them over in regular bread crumbs (commercial)
Finally plunge them in the flour-spices mixture (above)

Heat oven to 350 degrees
Place chicken in a tray and cover with foil (shiny side out)
Cook 40 minutes.  
Remove the foil then cook for another 40 minutes
Baste lightly with oil 5 minutes before the end
Let stand 5 minutes and serve.


Sorry, I didn't copy the link.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Apr 25, 2005)

Hungry......I have to say everytime I see your avatar I have to do a double take because at first glance I always think he's giving me the bird


----------



## jennyema (Apr 25, 2005)

AllenMI said:
			
		

> I read something years ago that stated the good Colonel's secret 11 herbs and spice were actually salt, pepper, and MSG. The actual secret is the cooking process, which is a pressure fryer. You can rig one at home using a pressure cooker, with some oil in the bottom. Heat the oil to high heat, drop some breaded chicken in, seal it, and let it build to I think 15 PSI. 10 minutes and it's done. Release the pressure, and carefully remove the chicken (the breading will be really soft at this point), and drain. Once the breading has crisped up, serve.
> 
> FYI, I've never done this at home. I use a regular deep-fryer and use the recipe I learned at the first country club I worked at. My kids love it!


 

*NEVER* "fry" with oil in a pressure cooker unless the cooker *specifically* says that that is ok. Otherwise it's incredibly dangerous.

Some do and some don't. Mine specifically says not to use oil in it.

The pressure cookers they use at KFC were the size of refrigerators. They cooked 12 trays of chicken at a time.

Xtra crispy was made in a regular fryolater.  The Einsteins who worked there used to bread up their hands and stick them into the hot oil until one of them basically burned his hand off.  This was only a few months after a lady cut her fingers off making cole slaw.

Needless to say, my mother made me change jobs.


----------



## xoxo727 (Apr 25, 2005)

The copycat recipe looks great.  Just wondering, If u dip it in the flour last will the flour look dissolve during cooking time?


----------

